# Stuffed Pork Chops



## scottfitz1 (Mar 17, 2015)

Ultimate St. Louis Style Stuffed Pork Loin

*4 thick cut pork loin chops - 1 1/2"*

*1 lb Italian sausage*

*2 lbs provolone cheese, *_couldn't find so I used Kraft_

_   Italian Blend with Asiago, Mozzarella, Provalone and Parmesan_

*1 cup marinade *(Super Smoker’s Mississippi Mud) or your own, I used a quick dash

 of Zesty Italian Dressing

*1/2 cup of Jeff's Rub, *

*toothpicks*

  Start with a pork loin chop that is about 1 1/2" inches thick, I refroze mine for about 40 minutes to firm it up before cutting it up. Cut a slit in its sideto create a pocket. Dip the chop in your favorite marinade. Then add your Jeff's Rub to the outside of the chop and a small amount inside the pocket.

   Blend together the sausage and cheese, about a fistful per chop. Stuff this mixture

 into the pocket of the chop.

 Seal it up using toothpicks.

  Using indirect heat on a kettle style smoker or grill, these juicy stuffed pork chops

should be done in about an hour.

  Close vent for first 10 minutes to get good smoke movement, then open full.

  Chops should be done in about an hour. On a gas grill it will cook much faster.

*Internal temp should be 150 and no more than 160*, any higher will make very dry.

Near end of cooking time quick baste with marinade.

  On a charcoal grill, the easiest thing would be to cook it with offset heat, having

your coals on one side and "smoking" the meat and then moving it above the

heat for the last few minutes after the quick baste to firm it up with direct heat.

*I smoked mine for 55' and my therm pen hit 156.  Cutting into it was extremely moist and a good combination of flavors.  My second go round I used a little less spice in it 'cause it was black pepper kind of hot.*


----------



## timberjet (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## sota d (Mar 17, 2015)

Sounds good, love stuffed chops! But, next time how bout some pics. We love pictures here! Guess you'll just have to do it again. Oh darn,huh? Happy smokin', David.


----------

